# are we all alone



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/EWPFmdAWRZ0[/video]

is the planet like us all..alone in the world


----------



## Allysan (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful video.


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

he had the voice for stuff like this..cool


----------



## Allysan (Dec 19, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. Soothing and melodic in a way. Like Sean Connery but easier on the ears.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 19, 2015)

I've always liked Carl Sagan


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I've always liked Carl Sagan



cool...i've watched him on youtube and he defo resonates with me on so many levels...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 19, 2015)

I saw the original Cosmos on PBS way back. Even now I think it's much superior to the newer version, with all respect to Degrasse Tyson


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

i'll look forward to watching that...cool..youtube is the best for stuff like this


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 19, 2015)

Great speech. Powerful.


----------



## escorial (Dec 19, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Great speech. Powerful.



the guy is full of it man...only just really getting to grip with him...good stuff though


----------



## dither (Dec 26, 2015)

escorial said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/EWPFmdAWRZ0[/video]
> 
> is the planet like us all..alone in the world



We may never know.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 26, 2015)

I think the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy was a documentary and when i put out mouse traps i use cheese cut in the shape of 42 so they know the answer to life the universe and everything  before they die


----------



## Schrody (Dec 26, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I saw the original Cosmos on PBS way back. Even now I think it's much superior to the newer version, with all respect to Degrasse Tyson



New Cosmos has more beautiful imagery and superior technology, but old Cosmos had Sagan


----------



## Teb (Dec 26, 2015)

[h=1]“Two possibilities exist: either we are alone in the Universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying.”[/h]
Arthur C. Clarke
p.s. Not actually watched the video, posting in between rounds on the Xbox but this statement sums up the answer to the question.


----------



## Winston (Dec 27, 2015)

Teb said:


> *“Two possibilities exist: either we are alone in the Universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying.”*
> Arthur C. Clarke



I've always been of mixed opinions in regards to A.C. Clarke.  While he was an engaging and insightful writer, I didn't always agree with his views on humanity. 

Personally, I'm at peace with myself and need no validation externally.  Especially extra-terrestrially.  Moreover, I have no fear or trepidation of an advanced alien species.  They will either destroy us in a blink or ignore our insignificant existence.  The thought that we are of any interest or could resist in any way is sheer hubris.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 27, 2015)

The only ship which we can conceive of ourselves travelling to an interstellar destination -- for centuries to come -- will be a generation ship with technology woefully worn and dated on arrival, and we'll be needing the benefice of whomever we should happen upon. Still, we will certainly not wait to build an invincible invasion armada before setting out. This is an equally viable alternative for aliens visiting us. One to which we ought also acquaint and accustom ourselves, along with the disaster scenarios.


----------



## escorial (Dec 27, 2015)

the dishes have been pointing towards the cosmos now for 50 years....that's the beauty of science it never gives up.....


----------



## Jigawatt (Dec 31, 2015)

I think we are confused about our place in the Universe. We are like a child walking into the kitchen and wondering if there are any cookies in the cookie jar. There is a whole World outside the kitchen, a whole Universe outside the World. And what's outside the Universe? Is there an outside? It would be nice to know if there is life on other planets. In the 70's, I was a convert to the belief that we had been visited by aliens, after reading Erich Von Daniken's _Chariots of the Gods_. But it was people like Carl Sagan that pointed out some facts about space and space travel that caused me to ease-up on that belief.

Are we alone? I don't think so. But the answer might be yes, if you consider the whole Universe as a singularity, like how all the ingredients make up a single cookie. But maybe our Universe is just one cookie sitting in a jar full of cookies. Where do you draw the lines to define separateness and individuality? This definition determines if you are alone, or if it is even possible to be alone.

Jigawatt


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

space.....it doesn't end....up,down,sideways it just keeps going...i really can't get my head around that...what's the point of keeping planets turning...it all blows my mind..


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2016)

I doubt that we'll ever know and if we're not alone god help them if we find them.


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

i think it's possible it will happen...i'm not one of life's optimists but in this case my gut reaction leans more to were not alone in the universe.....


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 1, 2016)

This question of "are we all alone?" can be quite thorny, not least because it's one of those big questions that can, once again, pull science and religion into a crunching conflict.  If the answer is "no", it could bring, arguably, the largest industry on the planet crashing down or, at the very least, force it to drastically modify its output.  However, the answer "yes" cannot happen, due to the constantly expanding nature of the universe.  So it looks like we need to look at the mathematics behind it and start compiling odds like a deranged bookie.

Looking at it from a purely mathematical perspective maybe doesn't help too much.  We can look at all the things that needed to be in place for life to form on Earth and estimate the odds against those things combining at multiple trillions to one against - but they happened.  Also, I suppose we need to take account of the fact that there are multiple trillions of places in the universe.  It could be said that statistically, some of those places can support microbial life and of those, there may be a few places where cells joined (or will join) to created more complex life.  However, maybe statistics and odds don't tell the full story.  In each of those multiple trillions of places, the odds are still multiple trillions to one against.  The odds don't become more favourable in one place because it didn't happen in the previous place.  That would be a bit like me saying that the odds against me winning next week's lottery are marginally reduced because I didn't win it this week.
The other thing not taken into account is that there are surely many conditions under which life is sustainable.  We happen to have a carbon and water based model with a gravitational pull based roughly on the mass of our own planet. 

My thoughts are that there are probably quite a few places with microbial life, and a very few of those where there is more complex life.  This could be past, present, or future because a planet can only sustain life for a part of its time in existence.

It would be truly ironic to discover that aliens have visited us, but we ended up nailing their leader to a tree.


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

mathematics is the language of science.....odds no matter how long always seem to have a beginning and end....maybe were like ants just going about while others just watch and are confident in the notion that we are so far behind them in evolutionary terms....cheers Phil _Istine_


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

a bit of fun.....[video]https://youtu.be/Jbnueb2OI4o[/video]


----------



## Winston (Jan 1, 2016)

dither said:


> I doubt that we'll ever know and if we're not alone god help them if we find them.



I'm not sure on that point.  There is a good chance that we may encounter an all-around superior race that, for some reason, was not space-faring.

From an anthropological perspective, another species may have grown, adapted and is "happy" with their planet / solar system.  A visit by us may illicit feelings of curiosity, or perhaps unease.  Regardless, just because an extraterrestrial species lacks some of our technological prowess doesn't mean that they would be push-overs.

On the contrary, centuries or millennia of peaceful introspection and personal development may shock the hec out of us.  Since we've never known that on our planet.

Oh, and escorial.  Yes.  There's always Friday night.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 1, 2016)

I recommend the documentary, Men In Black. They are already here.


----------



## Gofa (Jan 2, 2016)

Damn the expense let me hijack this thread
One of the most undermining mentally carcinogenic concepts i suffer from,  and i will broaden this to, we all suffer from is the belief we are alone. Followed closely behind by I'm different to others. 
Amazing how the concept of being alone is anything but positive, uplifting or sugar and spice. 
To me we are a forest. Individual trees each with limbs branches and leaves. But under ground our root systems merge. Out of sight below the surface of our consciousness we are all connected. 
To me saying we are alone, identifying with separation, stunts growth, creativity and enterprise.  
Feeling alone breeds the lesser things in life. Being part of a greater whole, brings acceptance of greater things being applicable than those unto our own sole being. 
Like being here? I do. I am joined. I am part. Greater or lesser does not matter, that is just dwelling upon size. Compare yourself to others and you will either become vain or bitter. When i grow up and get big i want an award sticker. It saddens me that some skill is required, as i see this as a barrier but lets not start out from a negative premise.
In my universe when you join a thread forms. It binds, it connects. Messages travel the thread. You increase your conscious awareness and by definition are more than just you. 
I like a mathematical joke which applies here.
One plus one equals three for very large values of one. 
Believing you are alone brings a definition of small values of one. 
When saying next I am alone. Test its truth by adding and I am not connected. Suddenly I am alone does not slip down your throat so easily. Its is not definitive and its accusatory voice is some how muted.


----------



## escorial (Feb 28, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> I recommend the documentary, Men In Black. They are already here.



watched them on film 4 this week....you might be right BC..it is possible


----------



## Schrody (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't believe we're alone. Maybe more advanced civilizations got wiped out, maybe they're still evolving (yes, humans are still evolving too, you know what I meant), but eventually, we might have a contact, deep into the future. Everything out of our observable universe is out of reach, so the hope continues...


----------



## escorial (Feb 29, 2016)

So we could be the more advanced species...got to say that would be disappointing... entered in the captins log now taxi driver take me to our destination


----------



## Schrody (Mar 1, 2016)

We could, not necessarily by technology, but by a way of thinking (although I doubt it).


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 1, 2016)

i suspect we may be lesser evolved than many natural systems,
some of which declare identity, but are dependent on the
idea of attaining and sustaining superiority.
if i cognitively internalize a filter against diffuse visual images,
or lesser differentiation of bright and/or dark areas, there are
a good deal of things present that i no longer perceive.
larger, more dense, more lethal do not equal more evolved.
auditory reception of spoken language, visual processing of
written languages do not equate to more evolved.

because the bedbugs are not experienced consciously,
leave no intriguing traces to recognize,
does not mean they do not exist.

ego interferes with absolutes or
subjective colors processing of objective.
*infinite ability to rationalize*

of course, "we're not alone".   imho  
*self-report least reliable data type*


----------



## escorial (Mar 5, 2016)




----------

